# RANDOM PICS: RB30 from Tomei,OS etc.



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

A few days ago, I stopped over at Tomei to pick-up a few parts and at the same time, I was shown this. Its an RB30, which will be sent to a Singapore client for there R33 drag car. 

The internals of this motor are made up from a mixture or OS Giken, Tomei, Top Secret and Greddy parts. 

Block RB26
Block internals: OS Giken
Cylinder head: Tomei built/modified
Injector rails: 1000 CC injectors X 12 Tomei
Intake tank: Top Secret
T-78's Greddy

The turbos seen here are monsterous T-78's and are connected to the ever popular psycho pipes. In the end, this combo should produce an honest 1500 BHP give or take. 

Here are a few pics:


----------



## Al_s13 (Sep 19, 2004)

Looks ok i suppose


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

twin T78s!  
thought i was doing ok with one!


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Will it even fit?!?!?!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I WANT ONE !!!!!!


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

Thats awesome!!! Some serious wedge been spent there.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Oh damn you beat me to it! I didn't see it with the T78's attached though. Looks like a right monster!

Perfect example how tuners/parts manufacturers in Japan collaborate together. Unlike in the UK where it's totally the opposite!! Makes you think!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Christ alive, fair play.

Suprised they used T78s tho rather than something a bit more modern.

Agree with DCD tho, esp as its rarely anything different anyhow, just something copied off someone else.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

DCD said:


> Perfect example how tuners/parts manufacturers in Japan collaborate together. Unlike in the UK where it's totally the opposite!! Makes you think!


They utilize each others expertise.. to make it the best... only way to make it work


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

impressive, i bet that cost a bit!


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

DCD said:


> Perfect example how tuners/parts manufacturers in Japan collaborate together. Unlike in the UK where it's totally the opposite!! Makes you think!


I think the big thing about all uk tuners apparently hating each other is more to do with customers/Joe Public on here shooting there mouths off than what really happens. I know that in our place we see work done by Abbey and appreciate it for what it is. And also you'd be suprised by how much time tuners talk to each other on the phone. 

But that doesn't make for exciting threads about who has a "beef" with who. And will tuner X's car pin the living poop out of tuner Y's car.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Al_s13 said:


> Looks ok i suppose


Not much concerned about the looks myself...I wanna see that bad boy perform...wonder how long it will live???


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

BTW...it will be fitted to a 32.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Super engine! Would definitely be interested to see that on the dyno. 

Cya O!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Work of art


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

Nice to see T-78’s as they sometimes appear as unpopular, so underrated and imho must be the best bang for buck turbo to date! Good picture ref the head drain back and thanks for sharing Adam.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> Super engine! Would definitely be interested to see that on the dyno.
> 
> Cya O!


I don't think an engine dyno can handle all that power


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

What is the pipe coming out at the back of the head?










Water? oil?


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Asim R32GTR said:


> What is the pipe coming out at the back of the head?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enormous screamer pipe?!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

vennuth said:


> Enormous screamer pipe?!


hmm... sorry... i think you misunderstand....

I mean the pipe coming of the middle of the head, and continuous under the inntake....


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

It is to drain excess oil from the head. The oil galleries in the OS RB30 are different to a standard RB26 and require extra drain when used for drag.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

That just looks like porn to me.


----------



## hitokiri (Jan 29, 2006)

Couple of questions, it maybe the angle of the photo, but won't the downpipe from the top turbo foul the waste gate in indeed fit in space between the strut tower once its installed?

Also I take it thats a Jun plenum, but it looks like its running much larger throttles, any ideas or additional specs on this engine?


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

hitokiri said:


> Couple of questions, it maybe the angle of the photo, but won't the downpipe from the top turbo foul the waste gate in indeed fit in space between the strut tower once its installed?
> 
> Also I take it thats a Jun plenum, but it looks like its running much larger throttles, any ideas or additional specs on this engine?


The first post says Top Secret Intake (Plenum)


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

What rpm do the turbos come in at? One would come in around 4000rpm, 2? Must be intending to use gas.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

jeez them turbos look like RB211's they're that big lol


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

nice yeah, but would look much better in noddy colours


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Noddy colours would definately finish it off!

They are not larger throttle bodies (it runs single, bolted to the mouth of the plenum) but adapters to run a second bank of injectors.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

do ya want to sale it...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

hope mine looks like that


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

WoW!


----------



## sir-gtr (Aug 30, 2005)

*rb30*

that ta do pig


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Cord

is it worth putting a single on mine but without a giant throttle body


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

davew said:


> Cord
> 
> is it worth putting a single on mine but without a giant throttle body


My personal preference would be twins (GT-RS's) and stick with multiple throttle bodies but up them to 50mm diameter. Or if you fancy single then the TO4z is a brilliant turbo.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Cord said:


> My personal preference would be twins (GT-RS's) and stick with multiple throttle bodies but up them to 50mm diameter. Or if you fancy single then the TO4z is a brilliant turbo.


I can vouch for the GT-RS/50mm throttles route.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> I can vouch for the GT-RS/50mm throttles route.


Ah Cameron, but have you been in an RB30 with 2835's or 3037's yet?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Hugh Keir said:


> Ah Cameron, but have you been in an RB30 with 2835's or 3037's yet?


Don't the GT-RS turbos spool faster and also run to 400ps each.

http://www.hks-power.co.jp/products/turbo/turbinekit/ac_gtrs/ac_gtrs.html

http://www.hks-power.co.jp/products/turbo/turbinekit/waste_gtsp/waste_gtsp.html


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Hugh Keir said:


> Ah Cameron, but have you been in an RB30 with 2835's or 3037's yet?


No not yet but I just know if and when I do its going to cost me....LOL


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> No not yet but I just know if and when I do its going to cost me....LOL



      

Keith:smokin:


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Hugh Keir said:


> Ah Cameron, but have you been in an RB30 with 2835's or 3037's yet?


Show off!!

But I must admit, the 30's did make it quite "lively" Getting on boost in 3rd/4th in the wet past Steve's was interesting to say the least!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Cord said:


> Show off!!
> 
> But I must admit, the 30's did make it quite "lively" Getting on boost in 3rd/4th in the wet past Steve's was interesting to say the least!


Cord,

I'm sure that was loads of fun on the "smooth" "wide open" roads round Steve's house with the hard jappy springs and no damping.

Cam,

I have Keith's manifolds, wastegates & down pipes + my 2835's lying in my garage that would make a nice car go a little faster.

R33_GTS-t

Just because the compressor will flow 400 BHP does not mean that the exhaust side will allow that to happen with reasonable backpressure.

The 2835's have the same compressor wheel as the GT-RS, have a larger turbine housing and will deliver 800 BHP when accompanied by the right kit.


----------

